# Tablet as a phone?



## Danny McG (Oct 8, 2020)

My wife has told me to pick out a tablet for Christmas and pass the details to her. (Excited!)

I've noticed that some I've browsed have slots for SIM cards; does that mean I could insert the SIM out of my phone and then make calls on a tablet?

Note; I don't mean internet calls, I mean ordinary phone calls on my phone plan


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Oct 8, 2020)

If it has a Sim slot it can make calls. You have to see if it is unlocked or who it works with. I have been thinking about getting the smallest laptop or tablet with real browser choices and doesn't force you to use apps and has unlimited search (not like phones have restricted searches). I would like to use it to replace the phone and get rid of the ads and all the restrictions that come with a pre-setup phone.


----------



## -K2- (Oct 9, 2020)

No matter how many times I try sending a message with my tablet, it still never works unless I put a stamp on the envelope. 








K2


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 10, 2020)

I've found this tablet with an amazing screen size!


----------



## Wayne Mack (Oct 10, 2020)

I dunno. With that screen, I would have to start wearing pants on zoom calls.


----------



## -K2- (Oct 10, 2020)

Danny McG said:


> I've found this tablet with an amazing screen size!
> 
> View attachment 70585



That size screen is what this guy uses:





K2


----------

